# Wrangler plows



## jim4736 (Apr 20, 2010)

We plow for a municipality and have been using Homesteader plows on our 06 Wranglers, need a more heavy duty plow that will stand up to heavy use. Homesteaders have proved to be inadequate, plow primarily bike/paths and small parking lots. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What year wrangler?

Welcome to Plowsite:waving:


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Try a Fisher SD. They make a mount for the '97 to '06 Wrangler's. The plow they say you take is a homesteader, but they still make a mount to put an SD on. Also Boss has a mount for their SportDuty plow that will also work on the '97 to '06 Wrangler.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

As does snoway and snowdogg


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Also Blizzard, Curtis, AirFlo, and Artic. Not to mention the old stand by Meyer. Most of the plows are good on the Wrangler.


----------

